# having gotten ears pierced



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

After all these years I got my ears done. Either the people made me too nervous or the thought of having a hole put through my ears made me sick. But I did it. After I read online that stud guns weren't safe for a good piercing I got anxious. But what's done is done. If I have to do it again or get secondary pierced I'm going to a more professional place. At least they only did my lobes!  

yeah 37 and first piercings. Maybe my last.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's cool  Last year I started gauging my ears, but then I realized that wasn't really me, so I just wear studs.

Now you gotta get a tattoo next :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

congrats. I got mine pierced as a baby but then developed an infection. I eventually got one of them re-pierced when I was 11 since the hole on the other ear never closed. I got an infection then too. hope you don't share the same fate.


----------

